
Kenneth Reitz responds to fundraising controversy - wyldfire
https://imgur.com/a/ziJTHy3
======
detaro
[https://twitter.com/kennethreitz/status/1125491474068639744](https://twitter.com/kennethreitz/status/1125491474068639744)

"Apologies for posting a draft blog post before it was ready for posting. I
intend to post it, once finished."

------
wyldfire
More context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19826680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19826680)

